# Driver comes a cropper in police chase



## Yrys (26 Jun 2007)

http://www.metro.co.uk/weird/article.html?in_article_id=54522&in_page_id=2



> may look like the latest aliens to land on our planet have been drinking and driving, but these bizarre patterns, discovered in a corn field in Holland, have a much more mundane explanation.
> 
> They were made by a drug user who was attempting to escape from police in his father's car. The man had been using cocaine.



picture on link


----------

